
Police Bodycam Company Bans Facial Recognition 2 Months After Receiving Patents - mindgam3
http://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/27/opinion/police-cam-facial-recognition.html
======
mindgam3
Apr 2019: Axon receives patents for facial recognition (1)

May 2019: SF bans facial recognition (2)

June 2019: Axon bans facial recognition (OP)

1\.
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ft.com/content/c2300a60-5a2...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ft.com/content/c2300a60-5a2b-11e9-939a-341f5ada9d40)

2\. [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/14/us/facial-recognition-
ban...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/14/us/facial-recognition-ban-san-
francisco.html)

